# BEST FRIENDS DAY 8 (Richmond, VA)



## ianfernite

BFD7 was the best weekend of my life, and this will probably be much better!


----------



## pillowtron

Hey I'm going to that too....stop attending everything I am, its creepy. haha


----------



## ray beez

last year was awesome. i wish this bike is a pipe bomb would play again, but its all good!! ill be present this year


----------



## pillowtron

why dont we all go together, ray and ian?

maybe we could have a little stp camp...and all hang out.


----------



## ianfernite

I think this year's lineup is better than last, but I'm basing that purely off of TORCHE. Haha.

I don't think traveling down together is very likely, seeing as Ray is already in VA, and I have no idea where the hell I'll be, but I'm definitely down for meeting up!


----------



## babbyz

im totally gonna be there


----------



## ianfernite

Looks like we could definitely have an StP "newbie" gathering, haha.


----------



## babbyz

fuckers


----------



## pillowtron

yeah for sure, lets exchange numbers or ways of contact if there are any other than this site closer to the gathering so we can all meet. I'm deff. up for it. Haha, Ian lets hitch there together? yeah?


----------



## ianfernite

Haha, if I'm in the area. As of now, the beginning of August is completely open.
I'll PM my number to you.


----------



## pillowtron

alright man, cool stuff.


----------



## RebeccaSoup

dude. scavenger hunt.


----------



## ray beez

way to call us noobs. i def wouldnt mind meeting up and having a little get together!! RVA is somewhat of my homeland. i have mad connections. bfd is a ways off but anyone who wants my number PM me. we can camp out on belle island or i have connections with the kid who lives in the bus at the bike lot, or i am aquainted with some kids that have a spiffy squat on cherry st.


----------



## ianfernite

THREE DAY SCAVENGER HUNT. Fuck yeah. Last year we got there too late to join up.

Belle Island is sweet. I still want to find that abandoned power plant thing or whatever it is. It was dark and I didn't know how to get there when I was exploring it, haha.


----------



## pillowtron

sounds like funnnn, i am excited.


i was going to go last year but didnt make it up that way... oh well, this year will be fun!


----------



## ianfernite

Yes it will. 

Last year's was the BEST WEEKEND OF MY LIFE.
As aforementioned, haha.


----------



## Geoff

asshole parade and cannabis corpse


----------



## ianfernite

I just hope I can see Cannabis Corpse this year ... last year I got very drunk and decided to re-learn to swim instead of seeing any of the bands, haha.


----------



## Raging Bird

Rumor: the scavenger hunt has a $300 cash prize along with a weekend stay at a condo at South of the Border (shittiest/best place on Earth).


----------



## genghis braun

don't know what I'll be doing in late august, but it sounds like a ton of fun, and I'd like to go if I can. anybody mind one more on the stp meetup?


----------



## Mouse

I do believe I will be attending. need to see my best friends and best friends day is just so perfect. lol


----------



## pillowtron

braun that would be great, I think we should get as many as possible for our "stp camp" haha. It'll be fun!


----------



## ray beez

hahaha there is going to be a shitload of us!! its gonna be great. 2 more are meeting up with us as well as braun, my friend reade and his buddy are hitchin up from flordia. this is turning into an excellent stp meetup


----------



## readyg

This is gonna be good.


----------



## timmyredbeard

i'll be there. hellnation, coliseum, magrudergrind, cannabus corpse, swimming, and booze... gonna be a killer time.


----------



## genghis braun

chances are, I'll end up bringing my best friend with me. Best Friends Day indeed! can't wait to see you folks there...


----------



## ianfernite

I don't have a best friend, and last year I went with casual acquaintances, a lot of whom I had never hung out with before outside of shows.

I can't wait for this. Drunken swimming! I can't even swim well at all, hahaha. And I don't remember seeing lifeguards anywhere, though I'm sure anyplace that had booze and open water must have them.


----------



## Avon Drunquist

I'll probably be there. Hope no one gets stabbed.


----------



## CrucialKat

I'll be there!


----------



## ianfernite

Stoked on this. I might be staying in Richmond for a minute afterward, too; so many great semi-urban camping oppurtunities!


----------



## vkeifreek

if i could make it id go but im running across the same problem as stp fest sadly no experiance and i dont want to fuck up (with my luck i would) so unless i can find someone to show me the ropes so to speak i wont be able to which sucks


----------



## tapes

will be there! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## martian-safari

i plan on heading down from boston,

is this shit free or what, it doesnt relly say


----------



## ianfernite

No, it's actually rather expensive this year ... $12 for the Alley Katz show, and $18 for Hadad's. Lame.


----------



## Mouse

I don't plan on going to every day of the event. I'd be too tired by the end. I'm gonna pick the best show line up and spend the money on that. spend the rest of the time kicking it with my friends.


----------



## 614 crust

I might make it. I'm down in Pensacola Florida right now. But I think I'm gonna try to be there.


----------



## Mouse

I'm officially going. Got my chinatown bus ticket ordered and got a couch to crash on when I get there. 

So where's we all gonna meet up?


----------



## timmyredbeard

Does anyone know if it will be hard to make a little money in RVA around this time? If so I'm gonna have to stay a day or two in NC before getting there...


----------



## Mouse

I always recommend coming to RVA with some money. I always foudn it a bitch to make money there. it can be done, but it takes forever.


----------



## timmyredbeard

Word. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tapes

anyone know about some good spots to sleep in richmond? PM me if you dont want to blow em up via the interweb ha...
i should be up there early tuesday unless i decide to explore savannah tomorrow instead of leave. anyone gonna be a bit early for bfd like me? it would be nice to meet some folks before the festivities begin.


----------



## ianfernite

Anywhere near or on Belle Island! We slept out in the open, but there are tons of good places to sleep that are a bit more hidden, as long as you stay away from mountain bike trails.


----------



## matt-tard77

ahahahaha magrudergrind and strike anywhere in the same show has got to be strange


----------



## ianfernite

They aren't playing the same show. Magrudergrind are playing FOR FREE outside of Fine Foods before the show at Hadad's. So dope.


----------



## RebeccaSoup

best friends day

im so mad at you!


----------



## ray beez

hahaha not my friend anymore!! come to the bike lot today, its free and afterwards i think around 8 or 9 at gallery r eric peterson from mischief brew is playing a 3 dollah show


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

I was going to go, but of course I went to jail instead...I guess I'll try again next year.


----------



## ianfernite

What a ridiculous fucking weekend this has been ...


----------



## RebeccaSoup

ianfernite said:


> What a ridiculous fucking weekend this has been ...



IAN

Do you know if the folks who got arrested have been released? Do you know anything about two girls who got in a fight near mayo bridge/recycling center squat? AND.. how was Hadads? 

I have Alexi Tapes stuff and dog in NC. She needs to get in touch with me so if you see or hear from her.. Tell her that! 

Great seeing you again. You should see the pictures of the car funeral sometime.

Miss Soup


----------



## ianfernite

I think they MIGHT have been released; some people I was with Sunday morning got a message from some people that MIGHT have been arrested saying that they were hopping out ASAP. But, that may be completely unrelated.

This is the first time I heard about that particular fight.

Hadad's was sweet. Lots of water, lots of beer, lots of exposed cock. Haha.

It was great seeing you as well!

It was also very nice meeting Mouse and ray beez, and anybody else from here that I might have met but didn't recognize or was too drunk to remember.


----------



## Mouse

had the best weekend ever 

I was so stoked to see all my old RVA friends and I had an extream blast at Hadads. The bike lot show was good but dear lord was it hot. I was ill-prepared. thanksfully the couch I was crashing on was in the AC lol.


----------



## downhome kid stoney

yeah it was a fun weeknd, but fuck ally cats. all my kids went to jail, ost of em are out now, but theres still a few in there


----------



## Mouse

yeah what was the drama at alley katz? I skipped that show, thankfully!


----------



## condemnedtodrift

stupid drunk fight. Pigs got wind of it & arrested anyone they could get their hands on. I was in the can with a few of em the following Sun/Mon/Tue. I believe everyone's out now. Some have felony riot charges though.


----------



## Mouse

yikes! glad I didn't go. I'd been totalyl fucked because I'm on probation and was out of state without permission. lol


----------



## Dirty Rig

It was great meeting youse guyses. I wish I could remember more of it.


----------



## Avon Drunquist

Haha. I ended up living here in RVA. Guess I'm a Church Hill Punxxx now. hahaha


----------



## Mouse

trust me, you're not the first kid to end their travels in RVA, at least for a time.

that place is like the meca for punk rock retirement lol


----------



## tapes

FUCK!! didn't get to partake in much of the best friends day activities...i definitely got arrested at the alley katz show along with five others.
i'm not coming back next year. or ever. aghhhh


----------



## sprout

That sucks so much, I got into town the night of alleykatz so I wasn't there. But I was drunk on Belle Isle for two or three days straight. The river with the rope swing was pure drunken win. The cops coming and arresting two of my friends there was pure drunken lose.


----------



## condemnedtodrift

AHAHAHAHA! Straight To JAIL! I have myself one of those high priced cityslicker lawyors, though. Don't ask how I came up with the money. If I told you, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## ianfernite

Sucks for those of you that got arrested... it looks like I picked a good time to stop hanging out in at the venue.


----------

